# I've been wanting to move to Mexico for 10 years.. looking for some advice on the best way to do it



## Taj Lane (7 mo ago)

Hi everyone, I have traveled to different places in Mexico about 10 times and I lived and studied in Merida for 6 months when I was in college (2005). Since then I've been wanting to go back but I feel like I can't figure out the best way to do it. I have a couple of questions that I would really like some feedback on. Thank you in advance! I'm 38 and currently living in Milwaukee. I have a degree in Spanish & Sociology and have taught ESL and Spanish in the past. I've also lived in some of the worst neighborhoods in Chicago so I'm not scared of much but obviously don't want to stumble into the cartel. 

1) This might sound stupid but I have two cats that I really love and don't want to leave them. Would it be totally unreasonable to drive down there when I move so that I can bring some of my things and my cats? In general, I've always felt safe in all the different parts of Mexico that I've been, but I know that driving through the country can be sketchy. I'm thinking of moving to either Guadalajara or Puebla. Would this be a totally crazy idea to drive there and does anyone know how to find a safe route?

2) When I lived in California I opened an Airbnb there and I was thinking I'd really like to do the same in Mexico. I know how to do all of that but my issue is how to buy a house. I know you need the money all up front and I don't have money. Is there a way to get a loan to start a business like this or even another type of business? Or could I do what I did in California and rent a big house and then furnish the rooms and rent them out separately on Airbnb or otherwise?

3) is it possible to just move there and start some kind of small businesses to make money like teaching English, etc? 

4) What do you do about having enough money to pay your bills that still remain in the US, like Car payment and student loans? That's the other thing that has kept me from making the leap and moving because I feel like I will never make enough money over there to pay those things. I'm guessing most people that move to Mexico are in a better financial situation but after 10 plus years of being in the same situation I don't want to wait around anymore.


----------



## Takingiteasy (Aug 12, 2021)

From what I've discovered from looking into these things, first of all, you need a residencia which you can apply for where you are which establishes you as a resident. It costs money and you have to prove you have enough income or savings to support yourself At that point you can get a working visa. depending. If you just drive down, at the border you get a tourist visa which is "no lucrativa" you can't work when you have it. Also, mexico is a relatively poor country and the pay for teachers or tutors will be much less than in the states 

Loans to start a small business or buy property are possible but very difficult for a foreigner to get, even the native mexicans find it difficult. Which is why most sales are all cash. I suppose you could rent a large house and rent rooms, you may have to pay a bribe to get permission, I never looked into it. Banks in the states do not want to lend to mexico even if you are usa citizen. I won't say its impossible but will take a lot of looking. Do some homework then ask more questions

Your dream is doable but at this point you may not have the financial means to carry it out. The last thing you want to do is just drive down there and hope things work out. With a disciplined savings plan you may be able to do in in a few years. As for your cats, I've heard of people bringing pets. You can also bring household goods, but that is another subject best left to another thread or read the threads already on it. A bunch of reading will answer most of your questions


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

The driving issue per se, and the cats aren't big issues. The problem is money. People who move to Mexico largely are retiring and have enough money that they don't need to work. All work is paid much less in Mexico than the US, so if you have US debts you're just toast.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Takingiteasy’s advice on resident and tourist visas isn’t exactly mistaken but it leaves out a little bit of important detail.

You can get a tourist permit whether you drive in or fly in to Mexico. But it won’t lead to a resident visa. If you have pre-authorization for a resident visa (see next paragraph) you can enter by either driving or flying in, too.

Unless you have a close family member (like a spouse) who is a Mexican national or resident, you have to start the path towards getting a resident visa *outside* Mexico. You apply at any Mexican consulate in your country, and you have to prove you have sufficient income or savings to support yourself. The consulate will let you know what the exact figures are that they require. The consulate checks your qualifications, and issues you a pre-authorization for a visa. Once you have the pre-authorization, you have to enter Mexico within a certain period of time, and when you get there, you have a certain period of time to present your pre-authorization at an immigration office to complete the visa process.

A temporary resident visa doesn’t allow you to work in Mexico *unless* you also get work authorization. For that, you have to prove that you have a job in Mexico from an authorized Mexican employer. Some people are also able to get work authorization by proving that they are self-employed and their income is sufficient and will continue when they are in Mexico, but this isn’t always accepted.

It is also sometimes possible to get a permanent resident visa right off the bat. Technically, all you need is to meet a higher financial criterion of income or savings (about 50% higher than for temporary), but some Mexican consulates will only issue pre-authorization for permanent residency to people who are retired and get their income from a pension.

After 4 years of living in Mexico on a temporary resident visa, you have to switch to permanent if you are going to remain as a Mexican resident. (The alternative would be to give up your Mexican residency and apply all over again from scratch.) The process is the same as what you go through with your annual renewals during those four years on temporary. At this point, you don’t have to meet the higher income requirements. With a permanent residency, you are automatically authorized to work in Mexico without any further need to apply for work permission.


----------



## Takingiteasy (Aug 12, 2021)

My comments were not mistaken nor did I try to write the book, merely to give an outline. The OP is in no position to take advantage of these things, it seems. You too left out some details, though you were not exactly mistaken.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Right, I said that you were not mistaken. So we agree on that. However I tried to clarify some things that you implied, that could be misleading. For example, you mentioned that if he just drives down, he gets a tourist permit. That is true, but a person can fly in or drive in and get a tourist permit. On the other hand, if they first get their pre-authorization for residency, they can drive in or fly in and get their visa process completed when they are in Mexico.

I also wanted to clarify about work permission. You correctly mentioned that a tourist permit can not include working permission. However, a temporary resident visa doesn’t automatically include working permission, either; it has to be explicitly applied for. If the residency applicant doesn’t meet the requirements for permission to work in Mexico, then they have a non-lucrative resident permit. You implied that when you wrote “depending” so I was expanding a bit on what that “depending” means.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

If you work as a teacher you could spend summers in Mexico. That’ll give you plenty of time figure out the problems for yourself.


----------



## Takingiteasy (Aug 12, 2021)

Well, maesonna, I scratch my head but I can't find where I "implied" something misleading. I did say you can drive down as the op suggested, however she (not he) could not work on such a visa. I mentioned applying for residencia from where she is now and the possibility of getting a work permit, depending. I didn't mention flying in since she spoke of going by car. By not specifically mentioning air (or boat or walking) was I implying you could not do that? No point in writing the book which you would be better able to write anyway, because she may not be ready to make a move for years if ever. 

Good point, Jreboll. She won't be able to work unless she gets a few students under the table but it will give some grounding into the job situation, getting an apt, residencia and all the darn paperwork that you have to do. I don't recommend breaking mx law so be sure to do it all properly


----------



## Taj Lane (7 mo ago)

eastwind said:


> The driving issue per se, and the cats aren't big issues. The problem is money. People who move to Mexico largely are retiring and have enough money that they don't need to work. All work is paid much less in Mexico than the US, so if you have US debts you're just toast.


Yeah, that's what's been keeping me from going. Don't go to college, kids. Or at least don't go for something stupid like sociology. Indebted to this damn country forever. Although, I wonder if they would come looking for me for my student loan payments..


----------



## Taj Lane (7 mo ago)

Jreboll said:


> If you work as a teacher you could spend summers in Mexico. That’ll give you plenty of time figure out the problems for yourself.


I don't anymore. I'm an Uber driver now because I make twice as much as I did teaching and don't have to deal with that horrible job


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

Sounds like you’re looking for an escape route. That’s never a good reason for coming to Mexico.


----------



## Taj Lane (7 mo ago)

Takingiteasy said:


> Well, maesonna, I scratch my head but I can't find where I "implied" something misleading. I did say you can drive down as the op suggested, however she (not he) could not work on such a visa. I mentioned applying for residencia from where she is now and the possibility of getting a work permit, depending. I didn't mention flying in since she spoke of going by car. By not specifically mentioning air (or boat or walking) was I implying you could not do that? No point in writing the book which you would be better able to write anyway, because she may not be ready to make a move for years if ever.
> 
> Good point, Jreboll. She won't be able to work unless she gets a few students under the table but it will give some grounding into the job situation, getting an apt, residencia and all the darn paperwork that you have to do. I don't recommend breaking mx law so be sure to do it all properly


It's he. I already know about the 6th month Visa thing and I know it doesn't matter which route I go to get there so that's irrelevant. I talked to some other people who said there's a whole network of expats who live down there and work on their own freelance or whatever without a work permit. So I'm going to save up what I can for the next couple of years and head down there and see what happens. If it doesn't work out, I'll move somewhere else. Better to give it a try than sit here and analyze and talk about it for another 10 years


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

@Taj Lane -- As @maesonna said, you'll initially need to apply for a temporary or permanent visa at your local Mexico Consulate. The permanent visa gives you instant work privileges. The main difference in applying is income/assets. Of course, you'd still need work authorization if you go the temporary route.

Different consulates can have slightly different requirements, and they routinely change. Currently, at my local Mexico Consulate, for someone in your situation, you'll need either bank/brokerage statements showing a continuous balance of $45K USD for 12 months or income, proved by pay stubs, of $3K a month USD, for 6 months. Permanent residency would require an account balance of $180,000.00 for 12 months.

Your "self-employment" may be problematic. Our consulate would not accept self-employment income. To get around this issue, you could always form a company, pay yourself a salary, and create "pay stubs."

Plenty of folks also start businesses in Mexico -- develop some ideas and that could also be an alternate route to getting work authorization.

I have an acquaintance that moved to Ecuador. She teaches ESL, on-line. She started her business before she immigrated. Her business is focused on Asia (because they pay more,) and she continues to be successful, while living in South America, retaining her Asia focused client base.

As far as your debt goes, it's yours, until you pay it off! Consider selling the car, eliminating the car loan, and start paying down/off you student loans. If not, they'll garnish your social security check, when you get older.


----------



## Taj Lane (7 mo ago)

255 said:


> @Taj Lane -- As @maesonna said, you'll initially need to apply for a temporary or permanent visa at your local Mexico Consulate. The permanent visa gives you instant work privileges. The main difference in applying is income/assets. Of course, you'd still need work authorization if you go the temporary route.
> 
> Different consulates can have slightly different requirements, and they routinely change. Currently, at my local Mexico Consulate, for someone in your situation, you'll need either bank/brokerage statements showing a continuous balance of $45K USD for 12 months or income, proved by pay stubs, of $3K a month USD, for 6 months. Permanent residency would require an account balance of $180,000.00 for 12 months.
> 
> ...


The car is worth half of what I still owe on it and it's how I make money currently so that wouldn't help anything. And I'm already aware of the need to have income or savings which I obviously don't have, so that's why I'm looking for a different route. I guess I should have mentioned in my original post that I wasn't looking for a bunch of responses telling me why it's not possible and why I have too much debt and why I don't have enough money etc etc. I'm looking for other options. But apparently this is not the place to find that. This is like when I present a great idea I have to my grandma and then she gives me a million reasons why it's not possible.


----------



## Taj Lane (7 mo ago)

Jreboll said:


> Sounds like you’re looking for an escape route. That’s never a good reason for coming to Mexico.


Wow This thread is just full of positivity and opportunity. No, I've actually really enjoyed Hispanic culture and have been interested in moving to other countries and traveling since I was a little kid. That's why I majored in Spanish and studied in Mexico. I'm also interested in traveling to other countries in South America. Yes, it's true that I don't really enjoy the way life is and the way people are in the United States, but I'm not just picking the easiest place to move to. Anyway, I'm going to stop trying to explain myself and move along. Apparently this is not the place that I want to get advice from. It's funny how every time I have an idea of something I want to do in life and I tell people about it they immediately tell me why it's a bad idea and how it's not going to work. I came here instead of Reddit because I thought this would be different. I'm surprised any of you even managed to Make a move after micromanaging every tiny detail and worry about every possible thing that could possibly go wrong. *[cut]*


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

@Taj Lane -- You're pretty bitter! Everyone that has posted has taken their own personal time, out of their day, to _*help*_ a random stranger. It's sad that you can't be gracious in your response. My own post is based on my own recent experience and others here, have vast knowledge of real life dealings with Mexican Immigration.

Just another potential idea, that might more closely fit your circumstances. I do not know if you bothered getting a "Mexico Visitor's Permit," on your previous travels to Mexico, but if you did and it expired before 1/1/2020 and you are in Mexico or if you have the same expired permit and you entered Mexico on at least two separate occasions before 1/1/2020, you can apply, in country, for a 4 year temporary residency permit. This route was established for the pandemic, but it is still in force, as far as I know. There is no income/asset requirements for this option. Just as different Consulates have discretion in what requirements to enforce, so do INM offices. Good luck! Cheers, 255


----------



## WileyRTW (8 mo ago)

There is no magic loophole, if you don't qualify financially you won't get the answers you are hoping for, so I will shift to your comment about driving in Mexico, though with the childish bs you posted at the end I am not sure why I am even bothering.



There is no issue driving in Mexico, I have done it for extended periods on and off for the last decade, many others have been doing this longer than I. Yes there are areas things can go wrong, and things are a bit different down here, but foreigners drive all over the country, so once you get you finances in order do not let your misconception that "driving through the country can be sketchy" hold you back. Stick to the general tips about staying on toll roads and only driving during the day, and you _should _be fine. That said, I have driven on just about every free road I could, doing my best to avoid the toll roads without any major issues, but the previous advice will help minimize any risks.

Your only option currently is to save up some cash and move down for 6 months on a tourist permit, knowing you will not be able to make any money/not be able to rent someone else's house for AirBnB. Then when the permit expires you can try to go to the border and get a new one, but know there is a small chance you will be denied and unable to return. People will tell you they are cracking down on border runs, but my opinion is this is generally not true for those driving across the Northern border, but again know that you could be denied.


----------



## sw156xa (Jun 23, 2020)

Taj,

There is another option. You could spend a few months in Mexico and meet people. Given that you love Hispanic culture and speak Spanish, meeting people should not be a problem. 

Find that special lady, marry her, and you will be eligible for a temporary residency with the option of changing it for a permanent residency after two years. There are *no income requirements* this way.

You also apply for the residency *within* Mexico. The process takes a day, and you receive your residency card the same day.

This is what I did.

Many people have found their soul mates in countries other than their own. I found my other half in Mexico, and I could not be happier.

Cheers


----------



## AnnG251 (4 mo ago)

sw156xa said:


> Taj,
> 
> There is another option. You could spend a few months in Mexico and meet people. Given that you love Hispanic culture and speak Spanish, meeting people should not be a problem.
> 
> ...


That's a great idea!


----------



## Move2024 (2 mo ago)

Taj Lane said:


> Wow This thread is just full of positivity and opportunity. No, I've actually really enjoyed Hispanic culture and have been interested in moving to other countries and traveling since I was a little kid. That's why I majored in Spanish and studied in Mexico. I'm also interested in traveling to other countries in South America. Yes, it's true that I don't really enjoy the way life is and the way people are in the United States, but I'm not just picking the easiest place to move to. Anyway, I'm going to stop trying to explain myself and move along. Apparently this is not the place that I want to get advice from. It's funny how every time I have an idea of something I want to do in life and I tell people about it they immediately tell me why it's a bad idea and how it's not going to work. I came here instead of Reddit because I thought this would be different. I'm surprised any of you even managed to Make a move after micromanaging every tiny detail and worry about every possible thing that could possibly go wrong. *[cut]*


We are looking at emigrating too - but from UK and in two years time. Not sure where yet.

Is there someone you can live with for the next year helping pay to pay for food and energy bills but no rent? A gran, you mention?

Using your car as income - how about signing up to drive emergency doctors to and from home or work appointments? Perhaps contact a local private hospital or clinic and then contact all of them in your area and let them know you're offering this service - anytime, day or night and your rate. Or offering that service but for pets. Alot of people need their pets driven safely from one area to another including vet appointments. Call the local vets and let them know you offer this service. You already love cats so perhaps if you love all animals - this could be lucrative. Or offering long distance drives for those who don't wish to / can't fly. They'll pay more for the privilege and you can stay overnight in motels? If your cats are safe with someone, this could be an option?
For any one of those ideas, set up a free one page or two page website with a bit about the services you offer and you can showcase the locations with nice scenic photos etc. to other prospective clients. Or just use a free social media site like Instagram.
Set up on your own - so you are not dependant on a large corp.

Spanish tutoring as a sideline using Zoom.

Cleaning business in a tourist location where it isn't per hour but per changeover clean - there will always be a need for cleaners but the key is to be brilliant at it, a perfectionist and charge alot by offering a professional service. People will pay more in the right areas and the houses tend to be in fab shape already. Don't be too proud, you'd be surprised at what cleaning companies are making.

As a self employed person earning under a certain threshold - you may not need to pay your student loan? Surely if you are not earning enough they cannot expect payment.

Give yourself a year. It'll fly past. Save every penny you can - don't buy anything new and try get everything you need for free where people offer their stuff for collection for free. You only need the basics to survive - food, shelter and water (cats included) and take your small businesses with you wherever you want to. 

In a year, who knows, you could be in a position to buy a small patch of land on the beautiful coast somewhere.

Wing it.


----------

